# Z-plasty



## winebar929 (Apr 18, 2007)

does anyone have experience coding z-plasty?  Please contact me at sfoote@sbrmc.org    I have a physician that documented he did a z-plasty on a traumatic laceration repair.  There is some confusion as to whether it actually is a z-plasty or a complex laceration repair.  I have never coded plastics so any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## annamsgibbs (Apr 18, 2007)

*Z Plasty*

When I was coding surgeries,  Coding Clinic was very helpful in this area.  Don't know if you have access so you can have it in writing?


----------



## Teresacpc (May 2, 2007)

When my doctors dictate a Z Plasty, depending on the size and location, I use 14000 - 14061.

Hope this helps


----------

